# Best Graphics Card within 6k??????



## george101 (Nov 1, 2008)

hi guys.... my friend wants to upgrade his current graphics card (8600gt 256MB DDR3).... his budget is 6k... shud he go for Palit HD4670 Super 512MB DDR3 256Bit Super or Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3??? he wud be playing mostly at 1440x900.... also he is using i-ball 400W SMPS which came with cabinet Gamer... shud he upgrade that also?  if so which one shud he go for??? Max budget for both is 9k... plz reply.......


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

9600GT has an egde over HD4670

I would prefer HD4830 or HD4850.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 1, 2008)

for lower resolutions 4670 is good.. (with lower/moderate gaming details)
for higher resolutions 9600 is good.. (with higher/increased gaming details)


----------



## george101 (Nov 1, 2008)

but at 1440 res does 48xx really matter???


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 9600GT has an egde over HD4670
> 
> I would prefer HD4830 or HD4850.



i agree with desibond..



george101 said:


> but at 1440 res does 48xx really matter???



you can wait for the price to fall.. or go for 9600..


----------



## george101 (Nov 1, 2008)

also wil 4670 req a new psu.. i heard its doesnt need external pcie power


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

george101 said:


> but at 1440 res does 48xx really matter???



Definitely it would matter at that resolution. If you want to play GPU-heavy games like Crysis and STALKER, you do need a 48xx card.

HD4830 should be available inside 7k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya HD4830 is very good card better then 9600GT.... and also in budget...
the design is same as 4850 except the shader units & memory clock rest r same...


----------



## george101 (Nov 1, 2008)

wen wil 4830 be available...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

and to use any of the HD48xx series card, you need a 500W PSU atleast. Get coolermaster/tagan/corsair/antec PSU for better stability.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

george101 said:


> wen wil 4830 be available...


 
its already launched AFAIK...& is better than 9800GT...


----------



## george101 (Nov 1, 2008)

thanx so much for helpng me out guys. wat if buy a 4670 now and save the money of smps. wil it last for another year? even if i buy a 4850+500w smps (which wil cost almsot 13k)it wud only last for 2years. rite? so isnt it better to goy for 4670 now and upgrade aftr 1year.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

hmm. don't think about what you will have in bag next year. Get the best money can get today!!!


----------



## AmdAti (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi George,
Did u bought 4670.I also have a same 450W i ball SMPS and planning to buy Plait 4670 for 6200/-.Is that fine.
Please let me know.
Thanks in Adv


Mathew


----------



## rajk (Dec 24, 2008)

palit 4670 costs around 5100/- not 6200/- in Hyderabad ..this card is very good


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 24, 2008)

@george , the HD4830 is already availaible with theitwares.com , they have the palit version its price is rs.8450 .


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

I would pay 9.5k for HD4850 instead of paying 8.5k for 4830!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

How about GeCube RX3650 which comes around 6k or Palit 9600 GT which is around 6.5 or 6.3k.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

for 6k card, I think nothing beats 9600GT


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

XpertVision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 super is the best 6K GPU.
But palit sonic edition is just Rs. 500 extra (6,500) but it has a great cooling solution and is slightly overclocked.

HD4830 and 9800GT are only slightly better than 9600GT and are not worth the price difference. Its better to go for HD4850 instead, which costs 9.5K. For 6K, 9600GT is the best.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 24, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham 
 i think u should see the reviews first and then post ur reply:
1. 9800gt and hd4830 are much faster than 9600gt 
2.they both scale upto 1680*1050 easily using setting tweak here and there
3.more graphic detail than 9600gt 
one downside is these cards  are Rs.8k+
prices will decline in jan 2009 further
my vote goes for both of them.....in that price segment
palit hd4850 is available for Rs.9.2K but it overheats too much...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ Actually, I agree what Gautam meant. Either go for 9600GT or go for HD4850. 9800GT and 4830 aren't worth the money.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2008)

For 6K range it's 9600GT. Don't thinks twice.
For 9-10K range nothing beats Palit HD4850.


----------



## AmdAti (Jan 5, 2009)

george101 said:


> also wil 4670 req a new psu.. i heard its doesnt need external pcie power



Yeah thats true .4670 require only a 400W PSU.My Palit 4670  works with a defualt PSU by i-ball which has only 17A at +12V.
I bought a Palit 4670 from techshop.in @ 5875  .Guess price is some around 5100 as someone mentioned.
Anyways Good Card.Crysis can be played with 30+ fps at 1280 resolution with everything set to V.High.


----------

